# System Events: What Is It?



## Amie (Nov 13, 2006)

I noticed System Events listed as one of my start-up items in System Preferences Accounts. It's located in HD/system/library/core services and it says it's an application. When I click on it, nothing happens except that my cursor reverts back to the previous state (I use Mighty Mouse). Can someone tell me what this System Events is and what it does ... and why it's listed as a start-up item? I didn't put it there...

Thanks so much.


----------



## Mikuro (Nov 13, 2006)

System Events controls Folder Actions (which are AppleScripts you can attach to folders so that they'll run whenever the folder is opened or an item is added/removed from it, etc.).

It can also be used by AppleScript developers to do some very basic and useful things like managing files, getting information on running applications, and controlling interface elements by simulating keyboard/mouse actions. It's a scripter's best friend.


----------



## Amie (Nov 13, 2006)

Mikuro said:


> System Events controls Folder Actions (which are AppleScripts you can attach to folders so that they'll run whenever the folder is opened or an item is added/removed from it, etc.).
> 
> It can also be used by AppleScript developers to do some very basic and useful things like managing files, getting information on running applications, and controlling interface elements by simulating keyboard/mouse actions. It's a scripter's best friend.



Thanks, Mikuro, for your reply. But now I have a couple more questions:

1. How did it get there (in my start-up items) if I didn't put it there? I'm the only one who uses my iBook.

2. Should I delete it or uncheck it from launching/running upon startup or just leave it as is?

I never saw this before and now, suddenly, it's there. It's unsettling.


----------



## Mikuro (Nov 13, 2006)

I think that it automatically puts itself in the login items when you turn on Folder Actions. In the Finder, control-click any folder, and select "Configure Folder Actions" to see if you have any actions assigned to folders and enable/disable it.

It shouldn't hurt to remove it manually from login items, at least not if you don't use Folder Actions. It's nothing to be afraid of, though.


----------



## Amie (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for your help, Mikuro.


----------

